# Zillah



## Spitfire (Jun 17, 2005)

Meet Zillah, my little kitten. I finally got the pictures uploaded. Unfortunately, the camera snapped photos was in the process of dying. I want some more, but for now this is what we have. Anyway, here you go 





































Zillah *nods*


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Little cutie!! How old?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Oh, he is so adorable!!


----------



## lala (May 4, 2005)

Awww.. what a cutie. such an adorable little face..


----------



## kelly4582 (Apr 10, 2005)

aw. very cute kitten, can you say jealous?! :wink:


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 17, 2005)

He's about eleven weeks now. Those pictures were taken right after we got him.

And thank you, everyone, I think he's great! I'm very happy I have the little guy (who is currently curled up asleep on my lap) I've been wanting a cat of my own for a while now.


----------



## neko_Lion (Jun 27, 2005)

*nice*

thats an adorable little kitten, i like his colors a lot.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

He's soooo cute with that white vest on


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Aw, he's so fluffy! He looks so soft.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

how adorable! aww!


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 17, 2005)

I love black and white cats, but maybe i'm a little biased


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 17, 2005)

He is gorgeous. I could swear he has some Russian Blue in him somewhere. Pictures don't do it justice but his coat is just the right shade of blue. But then, I don't know as much about cat fur color as I do horses or rats.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Scribbles said:


> I love black and white cats, but maybe i'm a little biased


Black and white? He looks dark grey and white to me :? .


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

cute


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

What a cute little face!!!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

I agree with everyone! I don't think I've ever seen a kitty face with markings like that. Neat!


----------

